# Model C 9" Collet?



## taycat (Nov 22, 2016)

got an old ( 1939 i was told) 9" model c.
it is in bits in storage at min but been offered some mt3 collets.
guy thinks they will fit it.
question is will they?
ta


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 22, 2016)

i can't say for certain, but i think they will fit.
i have a hercus 9" lathe that is a copy of the SB9" lathe. the hercus spindle is MT3

just clean the spindle out very well before fitting the collets


----------



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

that's great cheers.
will get them.


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 23, 2016)

3mt collets will fit your machine but you won't be able to pass long stock through the headstock because of the drawbar. They are handy for short pieces. I have a set I use in my 9c.


----------



## taycat (Nov 23, 2016)

that's great cheers.
got them off him approx $20 for set of 24 imperial and metric all like new.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 23, 2016)

great score taycat!


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 24, 2016)

Great deal. I guess your first project will be making a drawbar.


----------

